# My First HERF



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Although I have attended herfs with my husband Freddy (Rock Star), over the Thanksgiving Holidays in beautiful San Diego, California, I actually participated. Friday, November 24, 2006 is a day to remember, it's the day I graduated.

Thanks to the host, Rick (galaga), for your wonderful hospitality and the "BUG ZAPPER."










Thanks to Larry (sdbeerman) for the rides and the education on aged Scotch Whiskey.

Thanks to Peter (pnoon) for including Freddy and I in your beautiful celebration, it was an honor to attend.

Thanks to Eric (goatlocker) for the two Cohiba Panetelas from the 90's, can't wait to try them.

Gerry (zemekone), it was great seeing you again.

Gabe (gabebdog1), it was great seeing you again as well. See you in LA, be ready.

To Steve (sdmate), it was wonderful to meet you.

Thanks to Larry (cigarflip) for your generosity and the introduction to 1997 Montecristo Especiale #1, and the puffs off the Cohiba Coronas Especiales from the 90's, it just might be my favorite so far.

And finally to Kelly (Poker), thank you for starting me down the dark side (craps, blackjack, and the Montecristo #4 Dunhill Seleccion). Also thanks for sharing the Davidoff 5000, it was really good.
>>>>>> my first real smoke <<<<<<










Dawnie


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

WOW! That's jumping over to the dark side! They say you can tell tell a LOT about a person by their friends... NICE CROWD!!

VinnDog (Born @ SoCal 7, did I mention I know GoRob23?)
:tpd:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Went to my first herf a few months ago. Great way to truly enjoy the hobby.

Seems like you had a great time as well!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

VinnDog said:


> WOW! That's jumping over to the dark side! They say you can tell tell a LOT about a person by their friends... NICE CROWD!!
> 
> VinnDog (Born @ SoCal 7, did I mention I know GoRob23?)
> :tpd:


Yeah, We got totally spoiled in San Diego...I wish we had more pics but somebody forgot to bring the right charger for the camera.. I know a guy named Joker..


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, looks like you had an awesome time!!!!! Hope you had an awesome time!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> Although I have attended herfs with my husband Freddy (Rock Star), over the Thanksgiving Holidays in beautiful San Diego, California, I actually participated. Friday, November 24, 2006 is a day to remember, it's the day I graduated.
> 
> Thanks to the host, Rick (galaga), for your wonderful hospitality and the "BUG ZAPPER."
> 
> ...


It was a pleasure to meet you, too. 
Did I tell you you're cute when you squirt Starbucks out your nose?

Dawnie, I'm so glad to have met you and Freddy and to have you share in our anniversary celebration.

Don't go smoking all those Especiales. Save some for the rest of us monkeys!


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

pnoon said:


> It was a pleasure to meet you, too.
> Did I tell you you're cute when you squirt Starbucks out your nose?


oh man I missed that .... glad to see ya here dawn


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Herfin's the best!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah just give Freddy a little tap with ol zapper once n awhile just to remind em of whos boss


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

You're welcome young lady -- It is a great group of people to herf with isn't it. So glad that we got to meet you and Freddy and the Patio crew coming down was the icing on the cake. As we say in Sandy Eggo, it was just another shitty day in paradise. Have a great holiday season.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

VinnDog said:


> WOW! That's jumping over to the dark side! They say you can tell tell a LOT about a person by their friends... NICE CROWD!!


You must not know the S.H.I.T herfers :r great herfing with you Dawnie!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice to see you had a great time. Thank goodness Freddie moved my stash Now his on the other hand........:w


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice Bug Zapper you got there! I think I got one lying around the house somewhere...


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Great crowd indeed! Seems you had a great time, thanks for sharing!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Wife bought one of those zappers when we got married .... she warned me if I stray she would be zapping more than little bugs with it if you know what I mean :sl


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

decesaro said:


> Wife bought one of those zappers when we got married .... *she warned me if I stray she would be zapping more than little bugs with it if you know what I mean* :sl


no i dont...


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, what a great first HERF!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats on the first Herf Dawnie....it's over for you now!! :r


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sounded like a good time! Those SoCal dudes are pretty decent guys, I must admit.  Just keep the lingerie away from Gerry, please.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

decesaro said:


> Wife bought one of those zappers when we got married .... she warned me if I stray she would be zapping more than little bugs with it if you know what I mean :sl


Dawn, if you start using that zapper on Freddie and you can post some graphic evidence, I will make sure that the 97 Monte Especials and even the Cohiba Corona Especials will be available. :r

It was a pleasure to meet you and Freddie and I'm sure it won't be the last.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> Dawn, if you start using that zapper on Freddie and you can post some graphic evidence, I will make sure that the 97 Monte Especials and even the Cohiba Corona Especials will be available. :r
> 
> It was a pleasure to meet you and Freddie and I'm sure it won't be the last.


Holy Crap... that is comedy! bribing dawnie to zap freddy!


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

ahhh the first herf. will never forget that one!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Come on everbody say it with me ..... ZAP freddie ZAP freddie ZAP freddie


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Dawn, if you start using that zapper on Freddie and you can post some graphic evidence, I will make sure that the 97 Monte Especials and even the Cohiba Corona Especials will be available. :r
> 
> It was a pleasure to meet you and Freddie and I'm sure it won't be the last.


hey now! Larry, your killing me already with the cigars you give her now your gonna have zapping me for those cohibas? your not right man..:r


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Dawn, are these the cigars you like?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Dawn, are these the cigars you like?


Now THAT is just plain torture! (cuz I love 'em, too!)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cigarflip said:


> Dawn, are these the cigars you like?


Don't tease me PLEASE.........yes those are the ones:dr


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Lil do you guys know that not just the front! if u move all the boxes that u can see it looks exactly the same!:hn


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

zemekone said:


> Lil do you guys know that not just the front! if u move all the boxes that u can see it looks exactly the same!:hn


Sssshhhh...It's a secret! :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Sssshhhh...It's a secret! :r


talking about me opening my big mouth...


----------

